# Transmission shift question



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

Around 40-45 mph if memory serves me.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good to know.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

****...speed limit is 30mph so bumping up to 40-45 will definitely get me a ticket


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

42 mph indicated is the earliest 6th gear enable speed.
It will hold 6th down to 40 and then drop back to 5th.

Rob


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> 42 mph indicated is the earliest 6th gear enable speed.
> It will hold 6th down to 40 and then drop back to 5th.
> 
> Rob


Yep shift denied messages made me go back to drive mode. 37-38 is the flow of traffic in some areas and I'm used to being in 6 in my 6m ECO at those times. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I figured maybe I could get it to bump up that extra gear for the added mpg. Since in 5th I'm running down my road between 4.7-5.3L/100km


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

While driving today I noticed that @ 50km/h it won't let me shift up to 5 from 4 so that makes me satisfied. I drive at 55km/h and its in 5th and got 2.5-4L/100km coming home. Mind you it is warmer than weeks gone by


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

There is set speeds you can shift into each gear, though I only ever see the shift denied message at the 4th to 5th and 5th to 6th gear changes. Since their RPM drop is more extreme due to gearing these two require you to take the rpms up a bit more to shift. 

Look at it this way, you can't shift into 6th until 42mph but below that speed your not even at 2K RPMs yet. Do you really need to shift? I have no problem getting very good MPG using 5th gear allot. 

Most gear changes I make are at 2800RPM when I am accelerating briskly, this usually drops you into the next gear at or near where the power band starts. When accelerating I almost never shift into 6th at 42mph, takes much more gas(time on accelerator) in 6th from 42-55mph than if I take every gear a bit higher in the RPMs and shift into 6th at 48mph. The turbo is spooled up a bit more and only take 3 seconds of light pedal to finish accelerating 48-55mph. 

42-48mph in 6th I only for constant speeds, acceleration is definitely lacking before the turbo starts to spool up.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> ****...speed limit is 30mph so bumping up to 40-45 will definitely get me a ticket


Even the ECO MT won't go into sixth at 30 MPH. Engine idle speed for 6th gear is 32 MPH.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Even the ECO MT won't go into sixth at 30 MPH. Engine idle speed for 6th gear is 32 MPH.


36 is the lowest I can get for crusin(no gas) its about 38 where I can apply verry light pedal and be good for the 38 MPH flow of traffic pattern. Night time like when I go to work tonight I can get 41 MPH and see 60+ instant MPG.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Since there is a questions about the diesel trans, has anyone noticed the downshift from 3 to 2 or 2 to 1st its a little ruff?


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Since there is a questions about the diesel trans, has anyone noticed the downshift from 3 to 2 or 2 to 1st its a little ruff?


Not really. But I do notice the up shifts more after the first few shifts when the drive train is still cold after start up. After warm up, the shifts up and down are smooth and are not objectionable.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Since there is a questions about the diesel trans, has anyone noticed the downshift from 3 to 2 or 2 to 1st its a little ruff?


It smooths out as the tranny learns your driving but yeah completely normal


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

> It smooths out as the tranny learns your driving but yeah completely normal


good to know, thanks


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

spacedout said:


> There is set speeds you can shift into each gear, though I only ever see the shift denied message at the 4th to 5th and 5th to 6th gear changes. Since their RPM drop is more extreme due to gearing these two require you to take the rpms up a bit more to shift.
> 
> Look at it this way, you can't shift into 6th until 42mph but below that speed your not even at 2K RPMs yet. Do you really need to shift? I have no problem getting very good MPG using 5th gear allot.
> 
> ...


Yea sorry. I thought I was half way through fifth and didn't realize that I was actually barely into fifth gear.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

The tranny will shift into 6th @ 44mph. Once speed falls to 39 it will shift back into 5th.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> Since there is a questions about the diesel trans, has anyone noticed the downshift from 3 to 2 or 2 to 1st its a little ruff?


I second the notion that it smooths out. It did it for a while when my car was new but not at all any more. (Either that or I am so used to it that I don't notice it)


----------

